# medir frecuencia multisim



## ikeritu (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola soy bastante novato en la electronica y en mas en el multisim, y la cosa es que estado haciendo un circuitillo para sacar una señal de clock con un cristal y nose como medir la frecuencia, alguien me puede ayudar?? subo el circuito en cuestion


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 17, 2011)

Tenés al menos 2 instrumentos para hacerlo: un frecuencímetro o la punta de pruebas. Ambos te miden la frecuencia.


----------



## abark (Jul 17, 2011)

amigo solo tienes que conectar un frecuenciometro esta en la paleta de herramientas conectalo ala salida en AC y 1 Volt de sensitive telo muestro saludos lo muestro la salida es de 12.4 Mhz saludos

espero te sirva suerte


----------



## ikeritu (Jul 18, 2011)

Muchas gracias, se me pide conseguir una frecuencia de 1000 KHz...pero el cristal con mayor frecuencia es ese...como podria conseguir una señal de clock de 1000 Khz?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2011)

Con un cristal de 1MHz y un divisor, por ejemplo un CD4017
Con un cristal de 10MHz y un un divisor por 100 por ejemplo 2 CD4017 en cascada

Ver el archivo adjunto 56770​
Un cristal de 32,768 KHz da una frecuencia de 12,4 MHz


----------



## ikeritu (Jul 19, 2011)

Eso es lo que no entiendo....como me puede dar mas frecuencia de la que genera el crystal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2011)

ikeritu dijo:


> Eso es lo que no entiendo....como me puede dar mas frecuencia de la que genera el crystal?



El esquema del oscilador con cristal está mal, no te esta dando la frecuencia del cristal, sino la de una oscilación RC


----------



## ikeritu (Jul 21, 2011)

Me podeis pasar algun esquema para conseguir una frecuencia de 1Mhz con un crystal cualquiera???


----------

